# Non-Girlie Ladies Bows?



## eric_burcham (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey ladies!

My wife started shooting a month ago and is already making me look bad (of course) shooting 9" groups at 18M with a genesis and no sights. She's loving it.

Anyway, she wants a bow that will fit her well (5'5" / 130), but she doesn't like any of the clearly marketed ladies bows... mostly she's not a fan of pink.

Her birthday is coming up soon, and I'd like to surprise her with a nice compound. Money is a non-issue.

Recommendations are appreciated!


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

Don't want to spoil your idea of surprise but when it comes to picking out a bow for your wife you should really think about making a day or even a couple of weekends of driving around to different shops and letting her shoot several bows and only then buy her the one she feels is the most comfortable to her. That's what I would want.


----------



## bbloom96 (May 5, 2009)

What draw weight and length? Is she maxed out at a draw weight or will she continue to increase weight? All of the so called girly bows come in standard camo patterns as well. My GF has a Mathews Passion in standard camo that she loves, but you only have the 10 lbs of weight adjustment.


----------



## jonell (Feb 14, 2012)

It's great that you want to give her a bow. However, I must agree that she needs to be the one trying out the bows. I shoot a Mathews Heli-m (tactical limbs and a black riser). Doesn't look girly at all.


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

jonell said:


> It's great that you want to give her a bow. However, I must agree that she needs to be the one trying out the bows. I shoot a Mathews Heli-m (tactical limbs and a black riser). Doesn't look girly at all.


:nod:

I shoot a Bowtech Equalizer for hunting. It's camo..not girly.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Agreed, get her out to as many shops as possible to shoot various bows for herself. Her height and weight have very little to do with how a bow will end up fitting fit her. Finding a place that can have her trial several bows and get her fitted properly will have a huge impact on her overall feelings about the sport. If she's shooting something that fits her well, she'll be much more likely to stick with it for the long term.


----------



## kevoswifey (Feb 14, 2012)

Athens Ibex is a great bow for petite women!


----------



## hoghntr (May 5, 2009)

make her a gift certificate for bow of her choice!


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

She def needs to get out and shoot every bow she can get her hands on. I love your idea of surprising her with a bow, very romantic  but the bow has to choose her. My husband wanted me to shoot the PSE stiletto.... Thank goodness I shot it before he bought it.... I hated it. Not a good bow fit for me. We took a day and drove 2 1/2 hours so I could look at bows and try them out. Fell in love with the Hoyt Carbon Element.... For mothers day, I got my bow  It is a spendy bow but I love love love it! 








And it's not a "women's" bow so to speak. I am 5'4 110lbs and the bow fits me very well. We had to order it obviously because of my dw (43lbs) and needed the #2 cams for my DL. 

You could still have the element of surprise if you take her shopping, find what bow she likes then order it up and have it delivered.... When she's not looking of course . 
Good luck and I'm glad your wife is enjoying archery. My husband has said many times he has created a monster


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm 5'4" and shoot a Hoyt Vector Turbo as my primary hunting bow.


----------



## Bruce 2 (Jul 8, 2012)

I have heard the Mathews Jewel is nice. A buddy's wife shoots one and loves it.


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

My DL is 24.5" so I've had a hard time finding a bow that fits me, isn't too frilly, and can keep up with the "boys" bows out there. I will say that the bow companies have come up with waaay more options from a few years ago. I ended up getting the Hoyt Carbon Element RKT. It has a really smooth draw and is VERY quiet when it shoots. I love that it fits me but yet it's still a "hot rod" bow that I can practice longer distance shooting. I agree with everyone else that a bow is really personal preference. I can brag up this bow until I'm blue in the face, but she might pick it up and hate the way it feels. I think it's awesome that you want to surprise her, but in all honestly I don't think she'll be disappointed if she gets to pick out what she wants. Good luck and happy shopping!


----------



## RackAttak (Mar 7, 2012)

Black bowtech heartbreaker. That's what my wife shoots. She loves it.


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

Well if I were a woman I'd be shooting a mathews jewel. thats one sweet bow and if they ever make one in a mans bow I'll own one. But like these ladies say, what I'd do is drive her (as a surprise) to the local pro shop and tell her to pick out what she wants as her present. that way its still a surprise and she gets exactly what she wants.


----------



## misshuntressKT3 (Jan 30, 2012)

file:///C:/Users/Marie/Pictures/2012-07-19%20001/DSC03003.JPG

Here is my Non girly jewel  I LOVE IT

here is my facebook wont let me upload photo

http://www.facebook.com/katie.snyder3


----------



## RPoster (Jul 28, 2012)

Foxy-x-Hunter said:


> Don't want to spoil your idea of surprise but when it comes to picking out a bow for your wife you should really think about making a day or even a couple of weekends of driving around to different shops and letting her shoot several bows and only then buy her the one she feels is the most comfortable to her. That's what I would want.


That might work for some people, but for some people it doesn't. When you first start out, it's really easy to have a bow (any bow) that is set to the proper weight and draw, that the beginning shooter gets used to shooting. It could have the roughest draw cycle out there, but if that's what you start out with it will be comfortable for you because it's all you know. After you get the greenhorn stage passed (and you're still interested in archery) then it's a good time to shop around and find what's the most comfortable for you. This is just my opinion based on some experience with archery newcomers.

That said, look around for anything that will fit her draw (probably25"-26") and a comfortable starting weight (35-40#). Doesn't have to be pink or girly (although those models are usually tailored to women shooters).


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

hoghntr said:


> make her a gift certificate for bow of her choice!


+1 very true would you like it if she picked out your new bow? I understand you about wanting to surpise her but better she trys & picks out her bow


----------



## becyboo84 (Jul 30, 2012)

I have never shot a bow before and I brought a bear home wrecker and LOVE it i got the ready to hunt package all up it was under $600 posted to Australia my partner shoots bows a lot and he said it was an awesome bow, I can't upload a pic from my iPad though grrr


----------



## JMR1624 (Jul 10, 2012)

RPoster said:


> That might work for some people, but for some people it doesn't. When you first start out, it's really easy to have a bow (any bow) that is set to the proper weight and draw, that the beginning shooter gets used to shooting. It could have the roughest draw cycle out there, but if that's what you start out with it will be comfortable for you because it's all you know. After you get the greenhorn stage passed (and you're still interested in archery) then it's a good time to shop around and find what's the most comfortable for you. This is just my opinion based on some experience with archery newcomers.
> 
> That said, look around for anything that will fit her draw (probably25"-26") and a comfortable starting weight (35-40#). Doesn't have to be pink or girly (although those models are usually tailored to women shooters).


Agreed.


----------



## prim (Aug 9, 2012)

I shot PSE Chaos for about 2 years. I just bought Bowtech Assassin SD - this is basically the Heartbreaker but with no pink - I am not a fan of the color either. Mine is black with red/brown strings at #35. I am 5'4" ~130 (yeah I know never ask a woman about her weight or age ). Some people might say that after 2 years I should have higher poundage, but I enjoy being able to shoot for longer and not strain myself. 

So far i love it  It is a bit heavier than my Chaos but it shoots so smooth I have no regrets buying it. 

As a lot of people said though she needs to shoot it. The biggest problem I faced was finding something to shoot as most shops do not carry light weight bows in stock, and let me tell you shooting more than you can pull is not really a good way to judge between bows


----------



## MissusGage (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi. For my birthday (last July) my husband just gave me a card and a printout of a bow and i was like "woohooo i'm getting a bow!!". the week after we went to an archery shop and i ended up getting a Hoyt Ruckus. It's tagged as a "youth bow" but it is perfect for me and it's not very pricey (AU$490 at the local archery shop for a package or AU$399 for just the bow). I'm the same height as your wife just a bit heavier and a total archery noob. I've started at 30# at 25" draw length but after several goes at it in the past month i think i may have it adjusted to 35#. I love it! :smile:


----------



## eric_burcham (Jul 27, 2012)

You're not spoiling my idea of surprise. I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## eric_burcham (Jul 27, 2012)

Length is 26-27. She can't possibly pull my 50# bow, so we're looking probably for 30-40 pound limbs. She'll move up, though. She's shooting my 40# 'curve fine for about 30 arrows before she gets tired.


----------



## eric_burcham (Jul 27, 2012)

hoghntr said:


> make her a gift certificate for bow of her choice!


I think I may go with this idea for the win!


----------



## eric_burcham (Jul 27, 2012)

MN Huntress said:


> She def needs to get out and shoot every bow she can get her hands on. I love your idea of surprising her with a bow, very romantic  but the bow has to choose her. My husband wanted me to shoot the PSE stiletto.... Thank goodness I shot it before he bought it.... I hated it. Not a good bow fit for me. We took a day and drove 2 1/2 hours so I could look at bows and try them out. Fell in love with the Hoyt Carbon Element.... For mothers day, I got my bow  It is a spendy bow but I love love love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is SO not a girlie bow. I'm glad you love it 

I definately created a monster as well. I'm getting the vibe that she should pick her own bow from pretty much everyone. I think I'm going to take that advice...


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

We have several female shooters that love the New Breed Genetix. The draw and weight will go low enough for most women. Standard camo or black. Many choose black and add colored strings, etc. the newest bow that's a huge hit, especially for hunting is the Lycan, it's a 31" ata. All New Breed bows can be ordered with 40# limbs. They are the quietest and smoothest drawing out there. Newbreedarchery.com. Check em out!


----------



## jonell (Feb 14, 2012)

Let us know what she picks! Happy shooting.


----------



## B4Qualified (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey brother I was in your shoes a few months ago. I think the Ladies nailed it, the bow must pick her. I bought my wife a Razor Edge and she shot it but was not truly happy so we traded it in and I got her the Mathews Jewel. It was more than my bow however she loves to shoot it and tri-fecto this guy gets to go shooting a lot more now!! As far as the Jewel goes it does not look like a "girl" bow at all other than the Jewel inlaid in the riser. I think maybe a gift card (I know not personal) or just take her on her birthday to a bow shop and spend quality time with her picking out a bow and that might mean more to her. I know you wanted girl opinions but maybe this will help. I'm attaching a pic. of my wife with her first bow kill with her Jewel and you can see how happy she is. Good Luck


----------



## labtech8 (Feb 11, 2010)

I took my wife out to several shops and had her try any and every bow that SHE liked. Eventually I bought her the bow that she wanted. I wasn't what i like to shoot, but I don't shoot her bow.


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

eric_burcham said:


> That is SO not a girlie bow. I'm glad you love it
> 
> I definately created a monster as well. I'm getting the vibe that she should pick her own bow from pretty much everyone. I think I'm going to take that advice...


I absolutely LOVE this bow!! I went turkey hunting with it this year and unfortunately we ate tag soup but I'm hoping that just means I will get to christen it with a nice deer! When you take her to a shop don't let the sales people steer her in one direction or the other. Even if the place has more than one brand everybody has a brand "preference" The place I went really tried to push me into a jewel. They looked at me like I was crazy because I said I wanted a carbon element. Good luck and let us know what she chooses


----------

